# Hedgehog play pens



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry if this is not on the right forum Admin - thought was most appropriate place 

I want to get Marjorie a play pen to add variety to her living environment. she has a very large indoor guinea pig cage, but i used to have a play pen for my first hedgie, to give him some different enrichment time. I used to vary up the toys in there - it was basically a kiddies paddling pool - one of the small ones. I always monitored him during this time, but he was rather partial to trying to dig his way out through the plastic bottom!

Does anyone have any recommendations for what makes a good play pen? I've looked at a few 'puppy' type collapsable fabric panel pens on amazon, bit wondered what other people used? 

Marjorie is still very shy and nervous of handling and we are working on this - just want her to have some fun time!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I originally had a wire bar fold up play penn (was more for hamsters not really high enough) but he'd just try climb it to get out so we got rid of that and went with the dog fabric collapsible one which is much safer. I put puppy pads in it as he walks about relieving himself but most the time he'd just try and hide under them. We have to sit bascially with the lights off if we want him to roam around and explore ><. It's good for feeding live insects though and watching him try and hunt them down! We don't use it often, mainly just have sleepy cuddles on the sofa but now we don't need to use air con in the room I'll probably start getting it out again


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks so much - I think im going to order one of the fabric ones from amazon. I like the idea of her having another safe space - even if its just somewhere to pop her to clean her cage etc. 

I'm really struggling with Marjorie  I'm still convinced she hates me. Hisses blue murder when try and pick her up, and balls up. I'm happy to take t slow as she wants with bonding, but just doesn't seem to be getting any better  
She seems healthy and ve has checked her too and he says she is fine. Bu I hate the thought that she is unhappy  

sorry that got a bit off topic. But just wondered if she had some more space to explore, she might enjoy it?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

She might enjoy it. 
Ik Holly loves when I let her run around a space on the floor. With a few tubes and couple of balls.
If shes quilling that will make her more grumpy, so that wont help.
What you should try is getting someone to come over and put Marjorie with that person. I have absolutly no doubt she will go looking for you.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Terrified I'll lose Marjorie on the floor haha I tired organising some safe floor space and 'penning it in' - within seconds she was out and almost under the sofa!!! 

Going toy shopping for her tomorrow


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I watch her and make sure she has no where she can get under. But I do it when its dark ish with a tiny light so she wants to be out and active anyway not hiding


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to use a small, hard plastic, children's wading pool. It was big enough to give them room to play and explore and was easy to keep clean. You do have to watch them when they're in it because some can escape over the sides.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you Nikki  better than the one i had that was inflatable with soft bottom. Worked well until Jeanne Claude got too clever and tried to burrow through it! 

Plastic is good as easy to clean. Its just storage of something solid is tricky. I've ordered a collapsable fabric style pen but going to make some absorbent liners like for my cage to fit the bottom


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The solid ones are better! lol I just leaned it up against a wall when not using it and that worked well.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

We have a hedgehog-safe room. Everything rests flush with the ground and they can't get under anything or escape. There is one spot around the radiator that we cordoned off using a Kaytee customizable playpen's parts, but that took a long time to be fool-proof. They kept finding innovative ways to climb the sides of it or relentlessly try to dig under it. Eventually we managed to weight it into place with jars of rocks. After that, they just get time to roam free in that room.


----------

